# Kayak Walleye Tournaments?



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I did a quick search and did not find any kayak walleye tourneys in Ohio. Does anyone know of any? Most yak tourneys are bass and crappie. 
Thank you


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Do we have to start one of these tourneys ? 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I think we do!!!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Interested. What location are you guys considering?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think is would be very cool..Mosquito and Berlin would be perfect for this


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mosquito is just a hop skip and a jump away from me. Depending on the dates I might be interested.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I have thought about this several times. The only tournament now is to bkft yak Ohio but it is not for money. I would love to see tournaments held on Lake Erie,Indian Lake, Buckeye Lake, in a few of the rivers such as the Maumee, Sandusky and Great Miami by Indian lake


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great thought. Depending on dates/location I may be interested.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

We should post this in CLEVELAND KAYAK ANGLERS
on FB. You will get more responsive answers!


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

I would be interested.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you guys aware of CLEVELAND KAAYK ANGLERS on Facebook ? Or don't care about FB 
is understood also !
We can do this on an inland lake such as the mentioned above . PM with any ideas on this 
and let's put this on the table


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Whats the best way to catch walleye off a yak? lol. just kidding. A tournament would be a cool idea. I'm gonna guess that inland lake eyes versus lake erie eyes are totally different games. Would be fun and interesting.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lets make this happen!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Bullet you would be wrong on Erie vs inland lakes. Tactics are just tweaked a little


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, good to see the positive feedback. Anyone want to spearhead this mission?
I was thinking that 2015 would be a trial year and make it a meet up and include optional friendly wagers? I'm no expert on rules & reg. for fish tourneys so chime in if you are knowledgeable. I'm sure we can hold our own tourney along with others on larger inland lakes like mosquito or Pymy.
I also know of several great locations on Erie that have the potential to hold a lot of eyes and it is a short trip from shore, cranberry being one of them.
Thanks and maybe we can kick it off with a spring jig bite tourney next month.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

There is a lot of work for just one guy to try and run this if you want it to last. As part of the BKFT crew I feel it is best if we could get a group of guys to split the work to get things done. A little work from a few makes it way more enjoyable and will help sustain it if it becomes a trail


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I helped kickstart Kfo so I understand where your coming from Lima. Let me know how I can help.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I am up here in monroeville about a half hour from huron or cranberry. I would be interested in participating in something like that. never walleye fished from a yak but i have a cuda 14 on the way. I plan on walleye fishing this year for sure. Interested to see how This turns out.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I called the DNR and they said as long as we are not having a way in at a state owned property which would mean we were tying up a portion of that property i.e. a shelter house, we do not need a permit. With the way be KFT and KF oh run their tournaments with catch photo release ( CPR ) we wouldn't need any permits as long as we don't tie up the state owned shoulder house. To get around that have the Wayans at a local bait store or restaurant and have them sponsor the tournament


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Ascendangler i've been out on every several times and a kayak for the walleye and it is a complete blast. The only thing about Lake Erie is to use caution. Be aware of your surroundings, where the appropriate clothing to deal with a cold water immersion, and bright clothing or a flag so the powerboaters can see you. If you do a search on OGF canoeing kayaking forum, Northern1 and I did several posts in April of last year highlighting some of the equipment used for early Lake Erie fishing. Have fun and be safe


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow got to love AutoCorrect


----------

